# Help! (no poop?)



## russiantortoisegirl (Jul 5, 2016)

Ok so I have a 3 1/2 year old Russian tortoise, and she eats pretty well but, she doesn't seem to be pooping or peeing. Is it possible that I'm just not seeing it, or maybe she's barring it? 
She gets romaine lettuce, kale, occasional fruits/ veggies, multi vitamin, calcium, tortoise diet pebbles, but she is a very picky eater so it's hard to find food she'll like. Her temperatures range from 70-80 degrees and humidity is usually any where's from 40-60%. She gets bathed one a week. I just can't figure out what I'm doing wrong? What should I be doing differently?


----------



## Alexio (Jul 5, 2016)

Is the tortoise kept indoors or outdoors? Is the ambient temperature of the outside or enclosure 70-80 degrees? 
Russian tortoises need a basking spot of 95-100 and a warm side of mid to high 80s and a cool side in the mid to high 70s. Pictures of the enclosure would be helpful as well. 
By 3 1/2 there should be some large poops that you should be seeing. 
It is possible he's eating them... you may not notice the urine if it comes out yellow/ clear and the tortoise is properly hydrated.


----------



## wellington (Jul 5, 2016)

A better diet. No fruit and veggies, Maybe like a small piece once a month for a treat is all. Broad leafy greens. Mix in the foods that are good for him that you say he is picky about with the foods he likes. Chop it all up, mix together and spritz with water. He has to eat the stuff he doesn't like as much to get the stuff he does like. Also, tortoise will eat poop even their own. With substrate, it's hard to tell if they peed. Soak him for about an 1/2, hour to an hour in warm water and he will probably poop. My leopards and one Russian always does in a good long enough soak. However, most likely if he is eating, he is pooping. Be sure he has a barking spot of 95-100 to properly digest the food.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 5, 2016)

How long have you had the tortoise?


----------



## mctlong (Jul 5, 2016)

I see that you posted a similar topic about your tort not pooping last November. Is this the same tort? Could it be the same cause? How did you resolve the issue then?


----------



## jockma (Jul 5, 2016)

She should be eating mostly weeds, Russian torts aren't built to process wetter foods (fruits, lettuce) well. Though I'd imagine that would cause diarrhea instead. If her digestive system is under a lot of stress from improper diet that can cause constipation. Lack of UVB and proper temps can also cause constipation.

It can be hard to see them pee during soaks and even in their enclosure. They can also eat their poop. Or bury it.


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Jul 6, 2016)

Alexio said:


> Is the tortoise kept indoors or outdoors? Is the ambient temperature of the outside or enclosure 70-80 degrees?
> Russian tortoises need a basking spot of 95-100 and a warm side of mid to high 80s and a cool side in the mid to high 70s. Pictures of the enclosure would be helpful as well.
> By 3 1/2 there should be some large poops that you should be seeing.
> It is possible he's eating them... you may not notice the urine if it comes out yellow/ clear and the tortoise is properly hydrated.


Thank you,
She does not have a basking side. Her enclosure is just to small, but in the near future I am going to build her a tortoise table. I'm working on getting the Materials. If she is dehydrated how will I fix that, she drinks in her bath, and i spray her food with water. She is an indoor tortoise with trips outside Just to play, but soon after I build her a tortoise table I will be building her a outdoor enclosure. She has a UVB bulb, a moonlight bulb, and a heat bulb.


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Jul 6, 2016)

wellington said:


> A better diet. No fruit and veggies, Maybe like a small piece once a month for a treat is all. Broad leafy greens. Mix in the foods that are good for him that you say he is picky about with the foods he likes. Chop it all up, mix together and spritz with water. He has to eat the stuff he doesn't like as much to get the stuff he does like. Also, tortoise will eat poop even their own. With substrate, it's hard to tell if they peed. Soak him for about an 1/2, hour to an hour in warm water and he will probably poop. My leopards and one Russian always does in a good long enough soak. However, most likely if he is eating, he is pooping. Be sure he has a barking spot of 95-100 to properly digest the food.



Thank you, 
Should I soak her more then I already do just to get her to poop? What exactly do you mean by broad leafy greens?
She does not have a basking spot, because her cage is to small. I will be working on a tortoise table very soon.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 6, 2016)

Please give your tort *MORE* soaks in *warmer* water, then watch.


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Jul 6, 2016)

mctlong said:


> I see that you posted a similar topic about your tort not pooping last November. Is this the same tort? Could it be the same cause? How did you resolve the issue then?


Thank You, 
I have had her for about 1 1/2 years, 
Yes It is the same tortoise, I really don't know it seems like she goes through these stages where she really won't eat so no poop. But that's not the case this time she eats her food but I just never see her poop. I would just keep putting her at her food dish then eventually I'd see poop, but now she's eating I'm just not finding her poop or pee?


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Jul 6, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Please give your tort *MORE* soaks in *warmer* water, then watch.


Ok I will, Thank You


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Jul 6, 2016)

jockma said:


> She should be eating mostly weeds, Russian torts aren't built to process wetter foods (fruits, lettuce) well. Though I'd imagine that would cause diarrhea instead. If her digestive system is under a lot of stress from improper diet that can cause constipation. Lack of UVB and proper temps can also cause constipation.
> 
> It can be hard to see them pee during soaks and even in their enclosure. They can also eat their poop. Or bury it.


Thank you,
Ok so I just cleaned out her cage not to long ago, so is it possible that shes just not comfortable in it yet? It's the same substrate.


----------



## wellington (Jul 6, 2016)

russiantortoisegirl said:


> Thank you,
> Should I soak her more then I already do just to get her to poop? What exactly do you mean by broad leafy greens?
> She does not have a basking spot, because her cage is to small. I will be working on a tortoise table very soon.


You need to get her a basking spot of 95-100 ASAP. They can not digest their food properly without it. That's very important for her health.


----------



## Alexio (Jul 6, 2016)

Are you providing night heat? A Russian tortoise is fine with temps in the low 60s every night as long as they have a basking spot to properly warm up the next day. You probably don't need most of those bulbs. But may need to lower one or get a more powerful one.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 6, 2016)

russiantortoisegirl said:


> Thank You,
> I have had her for about 1 1/2 years,
> Yes It is the same tortoise, I really don't know it seems like she goes through these stages where she really won't eat so no poop. But that's not the case this time she eats her food but I just never see her poop. I would just keep putting her at her food dish then eventually I'd see poop, but now she's eating I'm just not finding her poop or pee?



She could just be constipated. As Wellington and others have suggested, soak her. Not only does soaking get the system moving and encourage pooping, but a good soak also encourages her to drink more water. I'd suggest soaking 3 times a day for a week. If she doesn't poop by then, you may want to consider taking her to a vet to see if she's got a some sort of blockage. I'm a little considered that not pooping seems to be an ongoing issue with this tort. I just came across another one of your posts from June where you mentioned this issue as well

Also consider that she may be eating her poop. Some Russians do that. Nature is gross.


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Jul 6, 2016)

mctlong said:


> She could just be constipated. As Wellington and others have suggested, soak her. Not only does soaking get the system moving and encourage pooping, but a good soak also encourages her to drink more water. I'd suggest soaking 3 times a day for a week. If she doesn't poop by then, you may want to consider taking her to a vet to see if she's got a some sort of blockage. I'm a little considered that not pooping seems to be an ongoing issue with this tort. I just came across another one of your posts from June where you mentioned this issue as well
> 
> Also consider that she may be eating her poop. Some Russians do that. Nature is gross.


Ok I will try that. Thank you so much!


----------

